# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Hiking at the coastal area of Borneo

## kuching

Dec 8, 2008. Another wonderful holiday to go hiking in a mountain near the coast of Borneo.


The logging road to the summit:





Islands.





Scenery...





Awesome view....





Trekking.

----------


## kuching

The huge oil palm plantation at the foothill & the logging site on the hill.....what a horrible place created by greedy & selfish Humans!






At noon, it's started to rain...





The remaining jungle.





Tree which got commercial value is tagged & will be chopped down in the future....just like "sentenced to death" by Humans.

----------


## kuching

A dead tree.





Raptor.





Inflorescence of_ Musa_  sp. (wild Banana)





A cross hybrid of pitcher plant between _N. gracilis_  and _N. mirabilis_.





_Nepenthes mirabilis_

----------


## kuching

A big clump of _N. mirabilis_




_N. mirabilis_



_N. mirabilis_




_Nepenthes hirsuta_






Unknown seed pod.

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species of orchid growing on the sandy sandstone rocks.




same species as above





Some pictures of a nearby coast:





The paddy field & coconut plantation.














THANKS FOR VIEWING.

----------

